# PCD in February, to California



## ddavtian (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi all.

I've never done PCD, would love to experience that. My current X6 lease expires end of January, now waiting for my dealer to get allocation for new 2015 X6. I live in San Francisco area, not worried about putting 2-3 thousands miles in few days on a leased car, can manage miles later. But I'm not sure if it's a good idea to drive across country during winter months. All-wheel drive, all season tires, it will be even fun to experience driving in winter (my current car has seen snow 3 times in 3 years, 6-7 days in total). But I don't have real driving experience in winter conditions. 

I cannot make my mind. Has anybody driven new car from SC to west coast in February? Any advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

My brother just finished pcd to san diego about a month ago in his new x5. He loved it. But he also spend almost a month doing it and put 6k miles on it. He said it PCD was amazing fun but the trip was even better. I think it depends on how you feel.

people say ED should be a fun trip in europe. I think PCD makes sense to be treated as an american "ed" for us west coasters. He said he thinks you loose so much of the fun if you just drive right back as fast as possible.

but it depends really. My "ed" was 5 hours during a business trip. But I also live 5 months out of the year in Munich so I don't really need to see europe in my new bmw


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Do PDC and take a Southern route back to CA.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeT said:


> Do PDC and take a Southern route back to CA.


+1. Even if worst case happens, hunker down for a day and all will be well. n4S


----------



## ddavtian (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for replies!
I still have time to make the final decision, definitely want to experience this delivery.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

ddavtian said:


> Thanks for replies!
> I still have time to make the final decision, definitely want to experience this delivery.


Highly recommended. Like others have said, take the southern route back (more or less I-10, or "the 10" as you would say in CA.....)


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Just did PCD on Tuesday and it was soo awesome. I did ED as well and while both are awesome they are amazing in their own ways. I highly recommend taking delivery via PCD if u have the opportunity.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

The Other Tom said:


> Highly recommended. Like others have said, take the southern route back (more or less I-10, or "the 10" as you would say in CA.....)


They don't say "the 10" in San Francisco. That would immediately identify you as someone from LaLa Land. That would be almost as bad as saying "Frisco" or "San Fran." :rofl:


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

I have driven roundtrip between the Gulf Coast and San Francisco three times in January and February without the benefit of AWD without problems (I-10 to I-5). That would be the safest way to avoid heavy winter weather.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Southern Route*



ddavtian said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've never done PCD, would love to experience that. My current X6 lease expires end of January, now waiting for my dealer to get allocation for new 2015 X6. I live in San Francisco area, not worried about putting 2-3 thousands miles in few days on a leased car, can manage miles later. But I'm not sure if it's a good idea to drive across country during winter months. All-wheel drive, all season tires, it will be even fun to experience driving in winter (my current car has seen snow 3 times in 3 years, 6-7 days in total). But I don't have real driving experience in winter conditions.
> 
> ...


We did the PCD in October 2012, & we did the Southern Route. We left Spartanburg around 
3 pm. & made it to Atlanta in about 2 1/2 hours . The next am we left Atlanta & drove through
Georgia , Alabama & met our cousin & his family who lives near Pensacola . Our next day took us back across the Florida Panhandle , Alabama , Mississippi & we spent 4 days in New Orleans . Houston was next & then Oklahoma City/Norman . Our longest day was Norman to Santa Fe 
New Mexico over 700 miles. We spent a few days in Santa Fe , New Mexico & overnite in 
Albuquerque . We then left Friday am , & spent the Weekend in Scottsdale, Arizona. Sunday
Afternoon , & 5 hours across the Desert home to San Diego . My wife & I traveled over 3,200
Miles in our 2013 BMW 335i. We left San Diego on a Sunday, & came home on a Sunday. 
We were on the Road 12 days . It was a trip of a lifetime , with lasting memories. I did 
All the driving , & my wife did the navigating. We had planned on sharing the driving ,
But I was having so much fun I just kept behind the wheel. We would recommend it to anyone 
Who can do it. Don't rush. Enjoy the USA , & sightseeing our great Country.


----------

